# A great song!!!!!



## Ermundo (May 23, 2006)

I found a song on the internet and I can't find out what movie it came from. Can you give me more imformation about it?

P.S For all of you who live in Cincinnati, ohio and watch Tv at all, if you remember the newport aquarium comercial with the sharks... That's the song I'm talking about.


Here's the like...

http://www.apocheroes.com/contents/Soundtracks - Lord of the Rings theme (enigma).mp3


----------



## YayGollum (May 24, 2006)

Hm. Well, the link thing doesn't work. Or is that just for me?


----------



## Ermundo (May 25, 2006)

Really?

....

No it's not you. The Link won't work.

Let me try again.


http:www.apochereos.com/contents/

Scroll down until you find the mp3 labeled Lord of the Rings Theme (Enigma) and click on it and presto.


Sorry.


----------



## Ermundo (May 26, 2006)

OK I REALLY, REALLY SUCK!!!!!!!!!

I'LL TRY AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.apocheroes.com/contents/Soundtracks - The Lord of The Rings Theme (Enigma).mp3


Please God, Let it work..


If the link does work (should send you directly to the Quicktime logo) tell what the heck the song is.


----------



## Ermundo (May 26, 2006)

......

Or if that doesn't work...

go to www.apocheroes.com/contents/ and look for the song Lord of the Rings Theme (Enigma)..

Shouldn't be to hard....


I hope...


----------



## Ermundo (May 26, 2006)

P.S.

I got your message YayGollum and thanks for letting me know.

P.S.S

If you click on the link

http://www.apocheroes.com/contents/

the webpage will show a list of stuff on the website.

One of the things on the list should say...

Lord of the Rings Theme (Enigma)

Click on it..


And tell me what the heck the song is...


Cause it's good.


----------



## Ermundo (May 26, 2006)

Actually the song should say:

Soundtrack-Lord of the Rings Theme (Enigma) 

Ok.

Ok.

OK...


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 27, 2006)

That is Carmina Burana, by Carl Orf.


----------



## Ermundo (May 27, 2006)

Are you absolutely sure?

...


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 27, 2006)

Yes; you can listen to it online at amazon.


----------



## Ermundo (May 29, 2006)

Hey.. you're right!

I don't know about you but I think I've heard this song in a lot of comercials/movies/shows before. Have you cause I have...





We-eird


----------



## Wolfshead (May 29, 2006)

Carmina Burana is a quite well know piece of music so I wouldn't be surprised if you have heard it on adverts before.


----------



## fadhatter (Jun 18, 2006)

Probably made famous by the Omen series of movies


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 18, 2006)

fadhatter said:


> Probably made famous by the Omen series of movies



Ummm, I'll keep that in mind, okay.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 18, 2006)

Carmina Burana is a collection of rude, bawdy songs in Latin, found on manuscripts written by ... er ... Christian Monks in the 13th century and discovered in the 19th.

Read all about it here

PS: For musicians, this link also has an adaptation of the score in pdf format for people who want to sing it but don't have massed choirs and an orchestra to hand.


----------



## fadhatter (Jun 21, 2006)

here s the new Omen with the old Omen soundtrack

the second video is a "pop"-ladden track with king Arthur theme

http://illusionz.game-server.cc:11970/forums/index.php?showtopic=8932


----------

